# Back Drop Scenes: (Advanced)



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

You must first view my layout pictures..
Look at all pictures in "sequence" to see the visual effects..
--> Look at picture posted = (#1a) Left Side
--> Look at picture posted = (#1b) Left Side
--> Look at picture posted = (#2a) Right Side
--> Look at picture posted = (#2b) Right Side
--> Look at picture posted = (#3a) Front
--> Look at picture posted = (#4a) Detail

=============================================

My Question: (#1)
When you looked at picture "(#4a) Detail"
did it not look "real" ??

My Answer: (#1)
This back drop scene is a "real" picture
digitally laser printed on a long roll of special paper..
My HO train layout is (x14') feet long..

=============================================

Your Question: (#2)
Is this product expensive ??

My Answer: (#2)
I can not say the product is cheap..
But look at how it enhanced my back drop..
You do get a 100% excellent proven back drop product..
A back drop scene will increase your layout looking depth.. 
A very good back drop scene will make your layout look more realistic..

Caution:
To apply any back drop scene, a "flat" smooth wall surface is required..
Extra hardware may/will be required..

=============================================

Your Question: (#3)
Who makes this product ??

My Answer: (#2)
The manufacture is "Backdrop Warehouse" 
http://backdropwarehouse.com/
They have many (many) different "real" scene pictures..
All model train scales and picture sizes are available..
A must "go-to" web site..
- My actual assembly instructions are posted here..
- My layout is also a completed example posted here..

......


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The backdrop looks good, and I can see that when you get your layout landscaping
so that it blends with the backdrop the realism will truly pop. The few pics
of your layout look very interesting. I always flip over crossings, and find yours
running through a yard is even more intriguing.

Show us more.

Don


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks great, Ed-RRR. Been looking around at background scenes also. ill have a browse at Backdrop Warehouse, too.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think some of the pictures need to show the bases of the trees. You have the tops of the trees right at ground level near the tunnel. For the kind of money they charge for these, you would think it would be a better planned picture.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

D&J Railroad said:


> I think some of the pictures need to show the bases of the trees. You have the tops of the trees right at ground level near the tunnel. For the kind of money they charge for these, you would think it would be a better planned picture.



Perhaps at the edge of the layout, it drops off into a valley and you are only seeing the upper slope of the next mountain, which is exactly what you would see from my parents home, where I grew up.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for this. This is exactly what I need. I am going to research this a bit more. Terrible website though.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Sure like those backdrops. They weren't available when I started my layout and I ended up using Walthers Instant Horizons.When completing the last part of my layout I had seriously considered them, but this would have me removing about 40 feet of backdrop to have a consistent backdrop, plus I had worked my hard shell scenery into the Walthers backdrop so I had to take a pass. I would also have needed about 75 feet of backdrop and it started getting pricey. 

These are fantastic backdrops.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it looks like the layout is on top of a hill, with a valley and then the trees, except for the last image,where you can see tree trunks .. the backdrop looks good, the small radius curves in that zig zag corner turned out well .. the colour [to me ] suggests distance very well


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My only real comment is that you have that little right angle corner in the middle, which creates a huge, illusion destroying shadow.

If you have a do-over, I would recommend using hardboard or a big sheet of styrene (available from sign-making companies) to fair that over into a gentle curve.

Otherwise, really nice outcome!


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Updates:*

Thank you for your positive great replies..:smilie_daumenpos:

My [RRR] HO train layout.. 
Maximum Depth = 7'Feet
Maximum Length = 13'Feet
--> Look at picture posted = (#5) My Layout
The yards and turntable are on the (1st) level..
--> Look at picture posted = (#1b) Left Side
The back industrial spurs and loops are on the (2nd) back level..
The (2nd) level is (2") inches "higher" for easier layout viewing.. 



D&J Railroad said:


> I think some of the pictures need to show the bases of the trees. You have the tops of the trees right at ground level near the tunnel. For the kind of money they charge for these, you would think it would be a better planned picture.


D&J Railroad --> Thanks..:appl:
You actually brought up a very important question !! 
This could/will help many others..
I totally forgot what procedures I used.. 
I had to go back to my layout assembly pictures..
--> Look at picture posted = (#3a) Front
Look all the way to the "right" side end..
--> Look at picture posted = (#6) Right Side
This is a "continuous" (x1) level back drop scene..
There are visual tree trunks all along the bottom of the back drop.. 
The back section is (2") inches higher so there are "no" tree trunks..

=============================================

WARNINGS: (Backdrop Warehouse)

(#1)
Do a lot of measuring and re-checking of your calculations.. 
--> Look at picture posted = (#7) Top Sky
You can always trim off the sky height (top sky)..
(#2)
Make sure that the back ground transition matches your layout..
--> Look at picture posted = (#8) Top View
This is what the back ground looks like from the top view..
I added a large curve on the back drop on the "right side"..
I built my back drop to flow in a smoother transition..
(#3)
Note that all of "Backdrop Warehouse" images
are "only" a "continuous" (x1) level flow back drop scene..
If your train layout has "different" levels
this will "effect" the visual [Heights] of the back drop scene..

......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*90' Angle*



CTValleyRR said:


> My only real comment is that you have that little right angle corner in the middle, which creates a huge, illusion destroying shadow.
> Otherwise, really nice outcome!


Thanks for your comment (But)..
I was not about to loose (x16" wide) X (x42" deep) of prime real estate for my track layout for just (x1) 90' corner.. 
--> Look at picture posted = (#8) Top View

A picture only shows a (x2) dimension view..
The right angle corner view is at the far "right" side..
When "actually" looking at my layout you tend to ignore the 90' corner 
because the "back drop" is all the "same" treed forest scene..
Like in real life, forests will be cut down for required land requirements..

I will be adding 6' foot scale height "rusty" panels all along the (x2) edges of the layout around the turntable..
This will make it a more realistic viewing transition..
......


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah I've often found that the camera shows me issues that never show up to the naked eye.

However, I wasn't talking about sacrificing a huge area of real estate, just use something to create a curve over the corner rather than a hard angle, perhaps taking up a few extra square inches, not a 16x42 area.


----------

